# 1969 GTO Bucket Seat Removal/Install



## solsticegto (May 29, 2011)

OK...I know this is crazy, :willy: but...after owning my 69 for 25 years, After installing and re-installing (for different reasons during all these years), today, I'm still having a problem re-installing my driver's manual bucket seat. I have checked the Service Manual and can't find any info on "seats"...so, here I am:

1- After removal of the seat, there are 3 studs coming out of the floor and 1 hexhead bolt to be threaded into the floor. Is this correct or should there be 4 studs and no bolt?

2- Why am I having such trouble lining up the seat into it's proper position on the floor? From previous experience, I know that the seat position on the seat adjustment/position 'rails' needs to be in a certain position instead of my having to move the seat back and forth in order to get it aligned properly. I CAN'T GET IT ALIGNED PROPERLY!!! H-E-L-P.......


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep, that's correct. 3 studs (2 in the front, one in the back) and one bolt. I have the best luck with mine if I use a 'headless' nail or something to locate that one bolt hole, set the seat down over it, and start that bolt first. Once it's started but still very loose, you should be able to slide the other holes in the brackets down over their respective studs. If by some chance your seat adjustment release got moved while the seat was out, what can happen to you is the brackets on each side get out of alignment with each other (they aren't tied together) so that one bracket is farther forward than the other one. If they're like that, nothing's going to line up and you'll be expanding your vocabulary. To fix that, install the bracket just on the side with the bolt first (front and rear), then pull the seat adjuster and slide the whole seat up or back until the other bracket lines up on the studs for you.

Bear


----------



## solsticegto (May 29, 2011)

Bear...Thanks so much for your speedy reply. I tried your way and found that, for me, the best way was to put the seat brackets into the 2 studs near the console. Then, put the nuts on them, loosely. Next, align the bolt hole in the floor with a nail (good idea), put the last stud through the driver's side front bracket and snug it with nut. Lastly, put the bolt into the hole and tighten all down. Worked well for me...Now, if I can just remember how I did that the next time I remove the seat....hmmm..Oh, I can always look here!!!


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Print this page and put it in your service manual.


----------



## solsticegto (May 29, 2011)

SANDU002 said:


> Print this page and put it in your service manual.


OK...So, I'm a bit late in responding. Just printed this page. Thanks for the suggestion.... atriot::icon_bs:


----------

